# Doom - Der Film



## Muli (11 Aug. 2006)

Habe mich vor einigen Tagen mal wieder vor den Fernseher gestzt und mir die Doom DVD reingeschoben.

Ich hatte Ihn auch schonmal im Kino gesehen und war nicht so begeistert. Dieses Urteil wurde durch die DVD nochmal bekräftigt.
Ich finde der Film ist eine derlausigsten Darstellung von "The Rock" überhaupt und die Story weiss auch nicht zu glänzen.

Naja ... Gehirn abschalten und die Ego-Shooter-Szene und den Rest der Action geniessen!

:brutal: :uzi:


Liebe Grüße, Muli!


----------



## tetramorph (6 Jan. 2007)

Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen eine einmalig schlechte schauspielerische Leistung.


----------



## fritz_maier12 (14 Apr. 2007)

schlechte story, billig produktion


----------



## AHAB (20 Juni 2007)

Schlecht umgesetzt. man hätte was draus machen können.. nun gut mat hat es sein gelassen. Aber die zur schaustellung des G36 hat mir gefallen


----------



## ckviper (12 Aug. 2007)

aber was will man erwarten, wenn man ein derart schlechtes spiel umsetzen muss und dafür war es noch ganz ordentlich. also ganz so schlimm hab ich es nicht empfunden


----------



## rise (13 Aug. 2007)

ckviper schrieb:


> aber was will man erwarten, wenn man ein derart schlechtes spiel umsetzen muss und dafür war es noch ganz ordentlich. also ganz so schlimm hab ich es nicht empfunden



Schlechtes Spiel? LOL!

Du meinst wohl eher was will man erwarten wenn man so eine Klassiker-Spielreihe verfilmt und dabei einen Amateur-Schauspieler und Eierkuchenbrater wie "The Rock" als hauptdarsteller besetzt da kann nix bei rauskommen oder? 

ich denke die Spiele sind ser gut..aber den Film habich mir noch gar net angesehn...


----------



## Fr33chen (13 Aug. 2007)

Also der Film ist schlecht.
Mehr muss man dazu wohl nicht sagen.
Das Spiel ist gut, aber ich bevorzuge persönliche andere Shooter, die mir besser gefallen (z.B.: Unreal).
Und so bin ich von vorherein kein sonderlich großer Doom-Fan, sodass mich der Film nicht mehr sonderlich (negativ) überrascht hat.

mfg


----------



## ckviper (13 Aug. 2007)

rise schrieb:


> Schlechtes Spiel? LOL!
> 
> Du meinst wohl eher was will man erwarten wenn man so eine Klassiker-Spielreihe verfilmt und dabei einen Amateur-Schauspieler und Eierkuchenbrater wie "The Rock" als hauptdarsteller besetzt da kann nix bei rauskommen oder?
> 
> ich denke die Spiele sind ser gut..aber den Film habich mir noch gar net angesehn...



über geschmack lässt sich bekanntlich nich streiten, aber ich fand das spiel nicht wirklich bombe und daran konnte auch eine gute grafik nichts ändern


----------



## rise (14 Aug. 2007)

Fr33chen schrieb:


> Also der Film ist schlecht.
> Mehr muss man dazu wohl nicht sagen.
> Das Spiel ist gut, aber ich bevorzuge persönliche andere Shooter, die mir besser gefallen (z.B.: Unreal).



Das Unreal besser ist, ist klar! Aber Doom 1/2 z.B. sind ganz klar Klassiker!


----------



## hoanzl (6 Okt. 2007)

Das Spiel (Doom 3) war auch schon schlapp. Doom2 war allerdings zu seiner Zeit super.


----------

